# Waiting for a sign from Minnie



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Minnie is our papered Alpine:















Mac is the papered Alpine she had a date with:








I think she is asking him where the flowers are.









She has 150 days on June 1, 2, 3 or 4. We are just waiting for a sign. Ligs are getting softer. Udder is not full enough. She will probably pick Thursday because that's when DJ and I are planning to take one of our dogs to the doggie ophthalmologist in Vegas (we live in So. Utah). This is a 4-5hour trip each way. Sam dog has glaucoma and is loosing his sight.  Very sad he is only 5 and a story for another time.

Back to Minnie Think PINK
:girl: 

_Suellen_


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I hope she has some :girl: :girl: for you! I don't think she'll wait for you to get back though. :wink: But there's always hope!

And I'm so sorry about your dog. I have an 18 year old mutt who is loosing his sight and hearing.  I will pray for you!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope twin girls for you!! Sorry to hear about your dog, hopefully she'll wait till you are home to kid


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!! Hope you get some doelings!!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I think Minnie will only have :girl: This is her first time. The picture of her above was taken only a week ago. If she has 2 they will be small.

_Suellen_


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope she waits for you....and she may surprise you and give you :girl: :girl: . Your pup is very young to have the eye problems, sorry he's going thru this now and I hope it can be fixed.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The pic of the buck made me laugh - that is cute!!!

Good luck to you on your appointment - and have a safe trip!

I hope she kids before or after for you with :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she could easily have twins at that size -- dairy goats hide them well.

I hope she kids before you leave or just when you get home ray:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you all for thinking about my dog.

Minnie has been having very small contractions. The kind that make a goat go :? Her ligs are softer than this morning, her udder has not filled out and she has no discharge. I don't know if she will go tonight or not. I will be the one to get up during the night to check on her. Tomorrow DJ will take Sam dog by himself to the vet. If DJ has to get up in the middle of the night to help with the birthing he will call and reschedule the vet appointment.

Keep Thinking *PINK*

*Suellen*


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

UPDATE: The only thing that has change is I think her contractions are getting closer together. :? :sigh: :scratch: :hair: :GAAH: :ZZZ:

*Think* *PINK* :girl:

*Suellen*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I do not miss those days. Enjoying the kiddos is so much better :greengrin:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I am so glad that Minnie is our last one to kid 

Think *PINK**
:girl:

Suellen*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Where in Utah do you live? My mom lives in St George and she goes to Vegas all the time. I was just wondering.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty doe, great pic of the buck, he looks pretty satisfied with himself! Thinking :girl: :girl: for you, along with an easy birthing!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

UPDATE: Not a lot of progress. Ligs still squishy, udder not full and I can still see little contractions that make her go :?

I live about 25 miles north of Cedar City near Parowan out in the middle of nowhere on 20 acres with my husband, 3 dogs, 28 chickens, 25 baby chicks, 2 baby turkeys, 3 does, 1 wether kid, 1 doeling and another kid on the way. I love it! 

Keep Thinking *PINK*
:girl: 
Suellen


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Update: No change! Minnie was with the buck January 2nd to 5th, 2008. Now 150 days would make it between March 31st and June 3rd. :hair: If she doesn't birth soon when do I need to take action and what would that be?

*Keep Thinking **PINK*
Think birthing soon! :girl:

_*Suellen*_


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!! Hope you get a doeling or doelings soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

by the 9th (156) if she hasn't kidded then I would call a vet to induce her basically. But she has time yet


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Today will be day 154. She is a bit more swollen, has the tail curl, pants off and on and the udder is still not full. 















I was up a couple times during the night to check on her. I am :ZZZ: because not only did I have to check on Minnie our sweet Sam dog had eye surgery and now is blind. He is in a lot of pain and part of the night I slept next to him. I was so happy when it was time to give him another pain pill. 
That's the :hair: the  and the :tears: .









_Sam before surgery. Now his eyes will be a solid dark brown_

*Keep Thinking **PINK*

_*Suellen*_


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty dog, we have a blue heeler too


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I am still waiting for Minnie. I keep telling her we want to see her baby. She is messing with us. 
This is the perfect picture of Minnie laughing at me because she is making me wait :hair: 
Guy (wether) is the one butting Minnie. He loves to play with Minnie. He is one of Christy's kids.









*Think **PINK*








_*Suellen*_


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Suellen, Minnie is doing to you what Kizzy did to me. Its enough to make you want to pull your hair out :hair: . When I decided to go to bed and turned the baby moniter on, she left me sleep for 2 hours and then started to scream. When I got out there she already had 1 kid partially out. :worried: I wasnt sure if I wanted to hug her or choke her for making me worry so much for so long. LOL
Candy
:girl: :girl:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

UPDATE: No kids. It is day 155. :hair: :ZZZ: 
So here I am going out every so often to check on her.








I get out there and the look I get is









*Think* *PINK*
*Think* *KID*

I'll keep you posted.
_*Suellen*_


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh goodness she is stretching this out


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

OK--It's time for a PA Duetch hex LOL
Minnie, Minnie it's time to give birth
Let out those kids to play on this earth! :greengrin: 
Candy


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a doe go to 154 once, she was the last doe of the season to kid. I was so tired of kidding by then, she really couldn't taunt me  

The longest I've heard them holding out is 160. I had a breeder tell me that the longer they hold their kids the bigger the kids get so I hope she doesn't have trouble.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

sit her down--look into her eyes--explain what a c-section involves---bet you see kids in 4 hrs--LOL :ROFL: 
Candy


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:greengrin: that's funny Candy! -hope she gives in soon, and pink


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope your dog is feeling better, what a great thing you did by getting him that surgery. 

I can't believe she hasn't kidded yet!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Any thing? :? I'm glad that Minnie & Kizzy aren't in the same herd. We'd be sitting in a corner giggling and making funny faces. I award Minnie the #1 nerve 'frazzler' of the year!
Candy :hug:


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Anything happening??


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Just what is this little dickens waiting for? :sigh: 
Can :GAAH: dy


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

HI, Sorry I didn't post an update my internet went down :angry: 
The little darling has *NOT KIDDED YET* :hair: Today is *157* days. :ZZZ: I talked to the vet and she suggested waiting unless she starts to not feel well. She is feeling ok eats, drinks, pees, poops, plays, unties my shoes, rolls in the dirt :ROFL: that one just makes me laugh, pregnant goat unside down rolling in the dirt :slapfloor: I don't need to go on you get the idea. Candy you crack me up! I did show her Winds little girl and told her she has one too she just has to let it out. I also told her that they are much more fun outside than inside. She loves playing with the baby goats. She wasn't impressed. :hair: Her udder is a little fuller but nothing to post about. Sam dog is doing great I am teaching him how to do stairs and to go slow when I tell him to so he doesn't hit something. He has had training so he know comands which is making it easier. Dogs and goats adapt so easily I wish I was more like them.

*Think **PINK* :girl: 
*Think* *BIRTHING*

_*Suellen*_


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there any way of a second due date???


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have doubled and triple checked the due date. My calendar shows she was at the bucks Jan. 2nd to 5th. We don't have a buck. :hair:

Think :girl:

_Suellen_


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Dang It! I thought, when you didn't post, you were out in the barn helping with the triplet girls :girl: :girl: :girl: 
Candy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, She is really good at making us all go crazy. is she crossing her legs? :ROFL:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm having the lady that owns the buck check her dates. :doh: Why didn't I think of that sooner? She's going to call us this evening.

*Think* *PINK*

_*Suellen*_


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thinking Pink! :girl: :girl: :girl: :dance:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi! you all are going to find this funny I had the names wrong on my calendar :doh: Minnie was at the Bucks January 15th - 22nd :GAAH: 
NEW DUE DATE: June 15th - 20th 
( :hair: for getting date wrong & ray: that Minnie is ok)
I'm going to take a nap :ZZZ: 
Think :girl:

_*Suellen*_


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh joy! LOL

Well at least you didn;t induce her!!!!! that would have been a disaster.


So do you have a doe due now then or did she kid already?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no - at least the mystery is solved - LOL!!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Wind was the one that was at the bucks not Minnie. We weren't sure that Mac had done his job LOL so we took Wind back for a second date. Mac had done his job on the first date so she already had her kid. Minnie is our last one to kid. :clap:

:doh: _*Suellen*_


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it all makes perfect sense now 

to bad you have to keep waiting but at least you know she is fine and all is well


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now you can breathe easy and get some much needed rest before you start the baby game again! Still thinking :girl: !


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Suellen, my dear, I cant decide which one of these is appropiate. LOL
:ROFL: 
or
:GAAH: 
Anyway, we still love ya now you can relax the next few days---if you can! LOL
Candy


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I think the "bone head" award must be passed from me to you! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL :ROFL: I did that once, I sat out on the barn and she just sat there chewing her cud looking at me like "So whatcha doing?" :lol:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

The story continues on under a new topic, "Minnie is laughing at me!" Link below:
http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3690


_*Suellen*_


----------

